# Fuente Anejo No.60 yes... No.60



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just picked up a box of Arturo Fuente Anejo No.60 Toros (new size). Cant wait to try one. Has anybody smoked one yet?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice find. I will be watching this one


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Just picked up a box of Arturo Fuente Anejo No.60 Toros (new size). Cant wait to try one. Has anybody smoked one yet?


*This teasing is no good without pictures.*hoto:

*
Enjoy those puppies, John 
*:mrgreen:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been seeking Anejos and have yet to hear mention of the Toro from anyone that I have dealt with. Pictures please when they come in!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Not to hijack thread, but here is a picture of them. I am going to let them rest abit before smoking....


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Gotta make a call. :bolt: :hat:


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Spark one up and lets hear about them


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I've been seeking Anejos and have yet to hear mention of the Toro from anyone that I have dealt with. Pictures please when they come in!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice Pic John. Question, I've always wondered in the Fuente boxes, one of the middle cigars always have it's wrapper end turned upwards. Is that like the final inspection check on the box and it's done on that cigar?


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Nice Pic John. Question, I've always wondered in the Fuente boxes, one of the middle cigars always have it's wrapper end turned upwards. Is that like the final inspection check on the box and it's done on that cigar?


No, it's so it is easier to take out. You don't have to wedge your fingers in between them to pull out the first one.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> No, it's so it is easier to take out. You don't have to wedge your fingers in between them to pull out the first one.


Bingo!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> No, it's so it is easier to take out. You don't have to wedge your fingers in between them to pull out the first one.


Oh, oops. I usually just use my hammer and mash 'em out.:ask:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh...my...gosh... Talk about cigar euphoria! I believe if I ever scratch up the money, that will be the size that I would order a box in! They look just plain tasty!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you smoke one of those yet? I may just have to light one up this weekend......


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

They smoke pretty much as the others, just
the size is so popular, like the Opus perf x and the 858`s.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh man, those look tasty. I need to bite the bullet and order something from Tampa Sweethearts.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That is one beautiful picture!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Allright!

Nice going John!:thumb:

Thanks for sharing the lucious pron too! :dr


:biggrin:


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

x man said:


> They smoke pretty much as the others, just
> the size is so popular, like the Opus perf x and the 858`s.


I have some xtras in the wts room


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

My B&M Just recieved their 3rd shipment on Anejos... I am dissapointed... though... No more 46's.... But in their latest shipment of 20+ boxes... There are at least 5 boxes of the 60's... Would of bought a stick or two... But I have to wait until tomorrow for them to get into the system!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Some nekkid p0rn...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Some nekkid p0rn...


That A 60?


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Yessir! It is a No. 60 Toro.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you smoke one of them yet? I am planning on smoking one on Christmas eve with my brother in law.....


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I did, and it was great right out of the box.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. Thanks


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I still have 2 fivers left...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

My newest humidor!!! Some more Nekkid Pr0n!

22 anejos, 9 Opus, and 2 WoAM's...
I removed the 2 barber poles, 2 WoAN, and 8 CC's for the pic!
Funny thing is that the humidor is a Lotus and the box said 25ct on it... Yet I have close to 50 sticks in it...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice stash!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks...

I am disappointed in the #60... It's relly not a 60rg

I did not smoke one however the name 60 is decieving. The cigar was the same size and length of a 858 when comparing them side by side.. So I believe the 60 is a 6x47


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I am disappointed in the #60... It's relly not a 60rg
> 
> I did not smoke one however the name 60 is decieving. The cigar was the same size and length of a 858 when comparing them side by side.. So I believe the 60 is a 6x47


I am sure there is a meaning to it. Just like the 77 Shark. Carlito named it that because on a family trip to sea world he and his daughter saw two slasher sharks swimming and noticed that their tails looked like two 7's.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ol Times has 5 packs of several sizes of the Anejos. Check them out on puff


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Good size addition. Great smoke.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

KcJason1 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I am disappointed in the #60... It's relly not a 60rg
> 
> I did not smoke one however the name 60 is decieving. The cigar was the same size and length of a 858 when comparing them side by side.. So I believe the 60 is a 6x47


6 x 49


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> 6 x 49


Just confirmed with my B&M. It is actually 6 1/4 x 48.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I am disappointed in the #60... It's relly not a 60rg
> 
> I did not smoke one however the name 60 is decieving. The cigar was the same size and length of a 858 when comparing them side by side.. So I believe the 60 is a 6x47


The 77 is not 77RG either. What made you think that is in reference to the RG? AF uses blend numbers to my knowledge.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> The 77 is not 77RG either. What made you think that is in reference to the RG? AF uses blend numbers to my knowledge.


 most people know a 77 shark is not a 77rg.. And with the exception of the 77 shark the rest of the Anejo line vitolas are named according to their rg.. There's a a 46, 48, 49, 50, and 55rg.. So why wouldn't it be plausible that they could/would create a 60? I mean that's not to much bigger than a 55 their current largest rg.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> most people know a 77 shark is not a 77rg.. And with the exception of the 77 shark the rest of the Anejo line vitolas are named according to their rg.. There's a a 46, 48, 49, 50, and 55rg.. So why wouldn't it be plausible that they could/would create a 60? I mean that's not to much bigger than a 55 their current largest rg.


You are correct in hindsight. Maybe the fact they already have a 48 in their line up. I would expect you'll see more aberrant numbers too as limiting their range to only one blend per RG# would not be plausible.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

I loved 60. I have a box of 60`s and 55`s. Smoked 2 60`s and 1 55 so far. Somehow i liked 60 more maybe it was rested or aged more before my purchase. will definitely buy more of different vitolas and end up smoking mostly anejo`s lol.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My favorite Añejo's in order of preference: 46, 77, 60, 48. But all are good.


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

Had my first anejo 60 today and it was a great smoke


----------

